# Homemade Ice Cream



## mr drinky (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't know why, but in the dead of winter, I usually get a craving for ice cream. I'm not sure why. 

Anyhow, late last night I made Guinness ice cream and put it on some freshly baked brownies. It was so good that this morning I woke up and had it again for breakfast. 

I love trying different ice creams. My favorite is peanut butter, but in the past I have made avocado, pear/pecorino, sweet corn, cinnamon, and strawberry-sour cream.

k.


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 18, 2013)

sounds awesome. makes me wanna fix up my ice cream machine.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 18, 2013)

Cinnamon ice cream on some warm apple crisp. Breakfast of Champions.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 18, 2013)

Please elaborate on this Guinnessice cream sir.,


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 18, 2013)

I came across the recipe in Jamie Oliver's magazine. I'll take a photo of it when I have the chance, but you basically reduce a can of guinness to about 100ml, then make an egg yolk (5x)/sugar slurry (180g) and add hot milk (300 ml) to it for the custard. Add the reduce beer to the custard, and then turn in some whipping cream (300 ml) that has been whipped to soft peaks. 

The ice cream starts off tasting sort of like coffee ice cream and finishes with beer notes. It took significantly longer to finish in my ice cream maker than other ice creams I have made. Part of it was because I didn't have time to properly chill the mixture as much as I would have liked, but it may also have been because of the alcohol and air whipped into the cream. Often homemade ice creams freeze up rock hard, but this one was still fluffy and easy to scoop the next day.

k.


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 18, 2013)

i might rightly try that out. wonder if a bit of molasses would do as an addition and cut down on the sugar? =D 

playing around with ratios. fun.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 18, 2013)

That's interesting...I would either love it or hate it...not sure which


----------



## Mike Davis (Jan 18, 2013)

Ugh...me wants. Guess i need to make it a point to be a breakfast guest of yours Rick


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 18, 2013)

Sounds like something that would be good to try on waffles for breakfast.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jan 18, 2013)

Ordered a 1.5L robot coupe ice cream churn last week, it arrived today ! Looking forward to putting it through its paces for the rest of summer, and through winter


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 18, 2013)

my father and grandfather used to make and sell their own ice cream. maybe i should take up making ice cream in honor of that. =D


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 18, 2013)

That sounds good! I think I might give that a try with one of the local winter beers here. I still have 3 Rahr's Iron Thistle beers left over from the stew I made.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 18, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> Ordered a 1.5L robot coupe ice cream churn last week, it arrived today ! Looking forward to putting it through its paces for the rest of summer, and through winter



I've been thinking about replacing my ice cream churn that broke about 5 years ago...would like to hear your thoughts about the Robo Coupe and also any other models worth considering for home use.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 18, 2013)

For what it is worth, my wife said this morning after I convinced her to have some for breakfast too, "That is the second best ice cream you make after peanut butter." But then again, she is pregnant, so it just may be that she appreciates the drinking beer 'loophole' 

I think my next experiment is going to be sriracha ice cream. It sounds bad to me, but there is nothing better in life than investing your own time and energy into proving YOURSELF wrong. Don't worry about convincing others -- take on the one person you have a chance of changing...and do it with ice cream.

k.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 18, 2013)

Drinky, try a thai coconut/ lime sorbet. Awesome stuff.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 18, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Cinnamon ice cream on some warm apple crisp. Breakfast of Champions.



That is my favorite also. Recently I ran into some snickerdoodle ice cream that just isn't the same as plain vanilla or cinnamon with Crisp. I probably eat more ice cream in the winter than I do in the summer months.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jan 18, 2013)

Wish you took some pictures.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 18, 2013)

WildBoar said:


> Drinky, try a thai coconut/ lime sorbet. Awesome stuff.



That sounds awesome.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 18, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> I think my next experiment is going to be sriracha ice cream. It sounds bad to me, but there is nothing better in life than investing your own time and energy into proving YOURSELF wrong. Don't worry about convincing others -- take on the one person you have a chance of changing...and do it with ice cream.
> 
> k.



I did a ghost pepper sorbet at the Texas knife get together last year... Don't think it went over that well (had strawberry & cherry as a backup).


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 18, 2013)

I think a cherry or pineapple with hot peppers would be fantastic.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 18, 2013)

I made lemon cheesecake ice cream a while ago, I liked it a lot. Ice cream is incredibly simple to make, I don't have a machine or any scales or anything and it's still pretty simple.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 18, 2013)

sw2geeks said:


> I did a ghost pepper sorbet at the Texas knife get together last year... Don't think it went over that well (had strawberry & cherry as a backup).



That's really funny. The only group I would try ghost pepper sorbet on would KKF knuts too. With that said, I have heard good things about tabasco ice cream.

k.


----------



## jmforge (Jan 18, 2013)

Guinness ice cream sounds a bit weird, but I have had cinnamon and it rocked!


----------



## jmforge (Jan 18, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> That's really funny. The only group I would try ghost pepper sorbet on would KKF knuts too. With that said, I have heard good things about tabasco ice cream.
> 
> k.


 Yeah, and naphtha and murk attic acid creme brûlée might be good too. ;-)


----------



## ecchef (Jan 19, 2013)

While we're on the subject, anyone have a recipe for Turkish Coffe ice cream? 
Might try a chocolate stout ice cream using local dairy product.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jan 19, 2013)

How was the avocado? I love making avocado shakes, and I always imagined an ice cream counterpart would be good.

The Sriracha made me laugh. I wanna how how it turns out.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 19, 2013)

What kind of ice cream makers are people using at home? I think I read on another thread on this subject that the standard/inexpensive Cuisinart performs adequately...

I have to try some of these ideas!


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 19, 2013)

Got the Cuisinart 'gelato' machine w/ built-in compressor a couple years ago. It has a pretty small capacity, but I don't have to deal with freezing tubs ahead of time, etc. (and we never have enough room in the freezer to keep one in there). I think the machine was ~$200, and for home use it's been great. i'd love something that had a higher production rate, but fact is this more then covers our needs. A typical batch is enough for ~12 servings.


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 20, 2013)

Made a butter" scotch" Gelato with Lagavulin once and it was .....AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 30, 2013)

They work very well. I keep a couple inserts in the freezer at all times. They're cheap enough to buy 2, so making 2 flavors at the same time is easy. They last years and years. Make sure your mix is very, very cold when you start the machine and you'll have ice cream or sorbet in 20 to 25 minutes. A little of your favorite booze or a litte extra sugar act as anti freeze and help keep it a litte softer when storing in the freezer. Basic recipes come out great but the sky's the limit.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 30, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> Made a butter" scotch" Gelato with Lagavulin once and it was .....AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sounds great, I made a white chocolate with Lagavulin a few years ago, not bad either. Best of all, you gotta taste the product while making it 

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok, bump of an old thread. 

Once again, I have gotten the ice cream urge in the middle of 'the cold' season. 

Today's ice cream was probably my tastiest ever. I had frozen some rhubarb from the summer, so I made a rhubarb ice cream and a macha tea/pistachio crumble to go over the top. It was outstanding, and I need to write down the recipe before I forget how I did it. 

k.


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 1, 2013)

We served cranberry frozen yogurt at the thanksgiving table along with a peach mango and lemon raspberry swirl. My kids pick the flavors.


----------



## apathetic (Dec 1, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Ok, bump of an old thread.
> 
> Once again, I have gotten the ice cream urge in the middle of 'the cold' season.
> 
> ...



Good thread to bump 
And you should definitely write down that recipe before you forget it!

On another note, my ice cream maker died on me, it was a model with the freezing bowl. So now, I am looking into a model with a compressor, what do you look for in terms of specs when you're buying an ice cream maker?


----------



## Sambal (Dec 3, 2013)

So Drinky, did you actually try doing a siracha icecream? I envisaged a siracha-chocolate version - something like a Thai-Mexican hybrid. Ha Ha!

Anyone try cinnamon (just a bit), nutmeg (less than a bit) and real vanilla? 

Coconut with some finely scraped coconut flesh and a bit of coconut milk added is also fantastic. 

Not for most occidentals but durian icecream made with actual durian flesh and not the artificial flavour is really good. Durian icecream with a bit of coconut milk is even better!

Many westerners turn their noses up at the "smell" but I think this is to some extent a self perpetuating myth. Admittedly durian has a strong distinct smell but the perjoratives of latrine etc is in my opinion a bit over the top. It reminds me of some Asians turning their noses up at strong cheese using more or less the same perjorative terms. Of course, to each their own and I do respect that some foods, taste and smells are just too much "out there". I admire many on this Forum who seem to be very adventurous in trying all sorts of foods from everywhere.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 3, 2013)

apathetic said:


> On another note, my ice cream maker died on me, it was a model with the freezing bowl. So now, I am looking into a model with a compressor, what do you look for in terms of specs when you're buying an ice cream maker?



Funny thing, this here is my Christmas present: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006UKLUFS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 I looked around a bit, ignored all the you-get-what-you-pay-for thoughts, decided I will make good use of it but don't need a professional output level machine - and ordered the Cuisinart, just couldn't resist the price and told my folks that's what I want. People seem happy enough with it if you can trust the feedback.

Stefan


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 3, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Funny thing, this here is my Christmas present: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006UKLUFS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 I looked around a bit, ignored all the you-get-what-you-pay-for thoughts, decided I will make good use of it but don't need a professional output level machine - and ordered the Cuisinart, just couldn't resist the price and told my folks that's what I want. People seem happy enough with it if you can trust the feedback.
> 
> Stefan


Stefan, that was a great choice. We bought one a couple years ago and it's been a good machine. Not having to screw around with pre-freezing is nice. The capacity is on the small side though; we often have to churn the gelato/ sorbet in two batches. But other than that it's all been good/ trouble free.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 3, 2013)

Sambal said:


> So Drinky, did you actually try doing a siracha icecream? I envisaged a siracha-chocolate version - something like a Thai-Mexican hybrid. Ha Ha!...



I never did get around to it, but thanks for reminding me. I do have some mexican chocolate and moonshine cherries that I am thinking of doing next though. 

And Stefan, I just have a regular hand machine and it does me fine -- yours is a Mercedes compared to mine  There have been some mixtures that have 'challenged' it a bit, but for the most part I can always get the job done. 

k.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 3, 2013)

Great to hear that my choice is promising. I am not into too many sweet things, and among the few, ice cream is my favorite. And the local gelato or the Haagen Dazs I like are so pricy that $220 for a compressor machine should pay off in the not so distant future. Considering the weight issue, I hope that I will find a few nice frozen yoghurt or sorbet recipes I like and can make at home...

Stefan


----------



## chinacats (Dec 3, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Ok, bump of an old thread.
> 
> Once again, I have gotten the ice cream urge in the middle of 'the cold' season.
> 
> ...



I think that posting it here would be a good backup in case you lose the original. :whistling:

Really does sound interesting.

Cheers


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 4, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Today's ice cream was probably my tastiest ever. I had frozen some rhubarb from the summer, so I made a rhubarb ice cream and a macha tea/pistachio crumble to go over the top. It was outstanding, and I need to write down the recipe before I forget how I did it.



I had a lemon sorbet with candied pistachio nuts crumbled on top at Chez Panisse last summer, and it was amazing.

Hope you'll try this again and post the recipe for us!


----------



## apathetic (Dec 4, 2013)

At that price, it certainly is a good choice and it will pay off very quickly. And remember, you are in full control of the ingredients and their proportions so there are many things you can tweak to make your ice cream lighter




apicius9 said:


> Great to hear that my choice is promising. I am not into too many sweet things, and among the few, ice cream is my favorite. And the local gelato or the Haagen Dazs I like are so pricy that $220 for a compressor machine should pay off in the not so distant future. Considering the weight issue, I hope that I will find a few nice frozen yoghurt or sorbet recipes I like and can make at home...
> 
> Stefan


----------

